# Snow In Del Rio?



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I know this will humor you folks up north but remember where I took these pictures I have seen 127 in the summer with 50% humidity, thats enough to take it out of anyone. Winter here usually only lasts about 6 weeks and it only snows every 8 to 10 years and it's been 8 years.

Snow in Del Rio?







Where is my sunshine???
















This must be Doug's fault...
















Vern


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Vern, welcome to the club! Yea, snow!

Actually, it's







snow!

Just think, though, in a few days it'll be all gone and we'll be planning our next camping trip.









Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Did the kids get off from school? And Doug would have been my first choice for someone to blame.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TX has snow....NH doesn't









*Someone's got to be held responsible for this!!!*

Yup. Might as well be Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Man I'm jellous, I wish it would snow here too.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Man I'm jellous, I wish it would snow here too.


I'm with you Bill! I love snow...
It's finally cold here at least, and getting some rain today. 
We lost all of our banana trees when it froze here the other night


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yup...Doug s fault


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

This is the answer to the question..... "Will Vern ever change ownership? yah- when it snows in Texas..."


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

They closed our schools here because there was ice on the shrubs. Oh, and the possibility that is might, maybe, remotely,








almost freeze on the bridges and overpasses.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Vern
We have only seen a 1/4" here so far and don't miss it









Don


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Hey, Vern, welcome to the club! Yea, snow!
> 
> Actually, it's
> 
> ...


I don't know where is snow came from but I wish it would leave I had to break out a coat on Monday for the first time all winter

Scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Maybe that Caribbean weather spoiled you!

Looks like you got some of our weather...but I bet it didn't come with 
-20 degree F. temps!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> They closed our schools here because there was ice on the shrubs. Oh, and the possibility that is might, maybe, remotely,
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Ditto in ROckport/Corpus Christi. School districts were slammin' shut like front doors on Saturday morning when the JW's are spotted comin' down the street.

Sluggo


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Maybe that Caribbean weather spoiled you!
> 
> Looks like you got some of our weather...but I bet it didn't come with
> -20 degree F. temps!


Amen on the Caribbean Weather!







They rolled up the sidewalks and bared the doors here. The schools shut down, all State, Federal and Local offices also shut down. Funny thing was the streets were fine everyone was out driving around and shopping at the stores that were open.

Wal-Mart made a killing...

Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BTW, Welcome home Vern!








Glad to see you back! Did you get the package I sent you?
It's kind of cold and real bright white... You can't miss it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

